# Neck rest



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

Hey all. I am considering purchasing a neck rest for when I am doing repairs and changing strings. So far this one seems to be in the lead:

https://www.amazon.ca/MusicNomad-MN...d=1548528344&sr=8-3&keywords=guitar+neck+rest

Anyone have one? Like it? Hate it? Would you buy it again?

I don't have a dedicated work space so I usually use the kitchen table and just lay down an old towel to protect the guitar from any scratches. Should I invest in some kind of a mat as well?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2019)

Last night I worked on my SG. I had a nice towel folded up for the body, and I use this for the neck rest:


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

The amazon one is pretty slick.
I use a neck rest I cut from a piece of maple- designed from a pic of the stew Mac one lol
I use an old bath towel under the body.

Nathan


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I have that Music Nomad one. Works great and is multi functional.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I also have one, it does the job and has more than one use as mentioned.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

A scap of wood lightly shaped and a piece of felt


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

I used a scrap 2x4, opened up with a hole saw. Same for neck cauls... 2x4 , hole saw and then cut in half. 
Cover is a (shhhh !! ) piece of an old handbag with some old t-shirt under for a little extra padding. ( pls excuse the mess)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a Nomad too. It's very useful. I don''t use a mat, but a small piece of rug.


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I have that one. I use it all the time. Bath towel on the kitchen counter (for light) and the neck on the stove. Don't all the pros do that ?


----------



## GetRhythm (May 18, 2012)

Well, I ended up ordering the Music Nomad neck rest and mat kit as it saved me $2 whole dollars! Also bought their fret polishing kit. Seriously, I am a sucker when it comes to tools. 

I have a Hohner 6 string here that is in amazing condition but needs a good cleaning and fret polishing. These new goodies should do the trick. Now I just have to wait patiently for PRIME to deliver them!


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

BQLZR Wood Color Environmental Material Soft Guitar Neck Rest Support Suitable for Repair Guitar https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B01HSVSGWM/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_tai_XpjvCb56VH2MK


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I just bought this Dunlop Neck Rest Station and I love it. It has a concave side when you want to work on the fretboard side of the neck, and a flat side when you want to work on the back of the neck. It gets great reviews online and I can see why.
https://www.amazon.ca/Dunlop-Formula-Maintenance-Station-49650000001/dp/B001I1PWTY




  








Dunlop




__
Fox Rox


__
Feb 3, 2019


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Merlin said:


> BQLZR Wood Color Environmental Material Soft Guitar Neck Rest Support Suitable for Repair Guitar BQLZR Wood Color Environmental Material Soft Guitar Neck Rest Support Suitable for Repair Guitar: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


I like how it has a round bottom similar to Player99's suggestion.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

You guys change strings? Wow that’s modern !!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Fox Rox said:


> I just bought this Dunlop Neck Rest Station and I love it. It has a concave side when you want to work on the fretboard side of the neck, and a flat side when you want to work on the back of the neck. It gets great reviews online and I can see why.
> https://www.amazon.ca/Dunlop-Formula-Maintenance-Station-49650000001/dp/B001I1PWTY
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I use too. Works great


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

I have the StewMac one & it's great:










I did get it, along with a bunch of other stuff, gently used at a good price. Not sure I'd pay the ask from StewMac, but it is nice!


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

GetRhythm said:


> Hey all. I am considering purchasing a neck rest for when I am doing repairs and changing strings. So far this one seems to be in the lead:
> 
> MusicNomad MN206 Cradle Cube-String Instrument Neck Support: Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio
> 
> ...


I own it and like it, but I am pretty much a rookie.


----------

